# Of the One Ring



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2003)

Now keep in mind it's 3:10 in the morning and I haven't slept yet, so I might not make total sense but here goes:

I have a theory of the One Ring. The One Ring is symbolic of drugs. Gollum is a perfect example. (now granted drugs shorten life rather than prolong it, but keep with me). The ring is an addiction. Any one who has it becomes addicted to it. As anyone who takes drugs become addicted to them. The addiction, if addicted long enough will ruin your life. As it did gollum, mentally, physically, and socially.

Drugs are bad.
Ring is bad.

Anyone agree w/ my theory?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes, that is actually quite interesting.
Like drugs, people who would normally never endeavour to even think about using it/them found themselves tempted by it/them (e.g. Gandalf was tempted by the lure of the Ring; and Saruman also, although I think he preferred pipe-weed.. ). 
And the Gollum example is very good: first he discovers the 'Ring', and starts using it to his advantage, he thinks. But it starts gnawing him and wearying him, but he has become addicted to it; so when he loses it he experiences similar effects to what drug-users experience when they change that centrally important habit. 
Hmm hmm.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy Serkis said he played Gollum like a heroin-addict, so maybe he (and the crew of the LOTR movies) had figured the same as you.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 21, 2003)

I've thought the same thing... (No I havent!)

Thats a good analogy!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 21, 2003)

Sure, I agree. Why not? I thought that was achingly obvious the first time around, though. *hides* oh well. I have no idea if Tolkien meant for the One Ring to be symbolic of drugs, though.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2003)

Probably not, but I like my theory anyway!


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Apr 23, 2003)

It all makes sense now!! MT.DOOM=REHAB!!
And when gollum falls in, the only person in ME who is addicted is so vanquished and everyone triumphs and celebrates!!


----------



## Annushka (Apr 23, 2003)

When the Ring was destroyed Frodo (who was getting addicted to it) was released from it. If the Ring is a drug then its elimination wouldn`t make the addiction go away. Anyway, maybe I`m just making the wrong conclusions


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 23, 2003)

Tom Shippey, in his book _Author of the Century_, spends a fair amount of time discussing the addictive nature of the Ring. Of course, I have a bone to pick with anyone who puts forth a theory that holds that the Ring is an allegorical symbol for anything- be it drugs, nuclear weapons, the salmon mousse, whatever, but other than that, I think you're certainly onto something.


----------



## Annushka (Apr 23, 2003)

As far as I know Tolkien was denying that The Ring was a symbol of anything This of course doesn`t limit people rights to suggest different theories. Especially if they are fresh and interesting


----------



## Niniel (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't think Tolkien meant for the Ring to be a symbol for anything. Nonetheless, the coincidences between the Ring and drugs are striking, so it's interesting to discuss it.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

As far as Tolkien goes, he denied anything in his books being symbolic of something else. He left it up for the reader to decide what means what. Of course there's a little thing we learned in English class: If we can prove what we think about the book, it doesn't matter what the author meant.


----------

